# Vaporesso Guardian - MTL Tank



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

http://www.vaporesso.com/guardian-tank.html

CCELL-GD MTL 1.4Ω <-- Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Rob, here we go again...
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (19/6/16)

That's my type of tank  cup design (shouldn't leak), ceramic coils and MTL 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DaveH (21/6/16)

I wonder which 'lucky vendor' will bring them in. 

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (21/6/16)

I want one...


----------



## Caveman (21/6/16)

Well I'm sold


----------

